# Let's Rock!



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

A couple months ago I wired my battery wrong and blew a bunch of fuses. All were really easy to repair but I put the stereo fuse off for awhile. This morning I took the under the counter box off and replaced the 10 amp fuse really easily.

Too my surprise, I found some external speaker plugs wrapped in the wiring harness. I unwrapped them and pushed them through a hole in the back of the box so they are immediately accessible.

I don't know that I will use them much, and maybe everybody has them and I was just the last guy to figure this out, but I included a photo. They can easily be tucked behind the box so they don't dangle, but here's is what they look like when they are pulled down:


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My Outback has the not so good all in one unit. No extrnal wiring here









Don't you love little bonuses in life









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I saw those when I replaced the first head unit.

I thought they might be RCA inputs for an external amp or multidisc player....

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bring the wires down to the area where the outside cooktop resides. Then you'll have a nice place to hold 2 outdoor speakers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll have to check mine
Never thought of looking inside.

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Hate to burst your bubble......Those outputs will not power a set of speakers. They are designed to feed into an amplifier.
That unit also has RCA inputs on the back of it too.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Hate to burst your bubble......Those outputs will not power a set of speakers. They are designed to feed into an amplifier.
> That unit also has RCA inputs on the back of it too.
> [snapback]74523[/snapback]​


So Katrina, you are saying that they are NOT to hook up an additional set of speakers?







I had already been thinking about how to run a pair out to the outside cook area. Can you come out of the unit with speaker wire for an outside pair?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to burst your bubble......Those outputs will not power a set of speakers. They are designed to feed into an amplifier.
> ...


No, You can not use those plugs to hook up additional speakers unless you also add an external Amplifier (Which for dry camping would kill your battery). You could disconnect a pair of the inside speakers and run the cables outside to drive speakers. You could even add a toggle switch to switch from inside to outside speakers.
I found it was easier to just buy a cheap boombox for outside.
Let me know if you want to persue this and I can go into more detail with wiring diagrams and such.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You can also find extra speaker wires on the old WHITE model radio. I have extended them with a set of indoor/outdoor speakers.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info Katrina and Jolly. sunny It might be just as cheap to go with the "boom" box deal.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> That unit also has RCA inputs on the back of it too.
> [snapback]74523[/snapback]​


Katrina,

I never looked behind my unit. So, can I run the sound from my DVD player into that and get a home theater effect?

Scott


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > That unit also has RCA inputs on the back of it too.
> ...


Yes you can. It wont give you a 5.1 surround sound type thing, but it will give you 2 channel stereo sound which is a big step up from just the television speakers.
Just need to run an RCA cable from DVD player to Jenson inputs and swith the stereo to AUX.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

You could also take the unit out and sell it on ebay. Then get you an upgraded unit in its place. They have cd players with drop down LCD screens for movies or you can get one with more speaker outputs. My CD player in my truck had 4 front and 4 rear outputs for speakers on the unit itself.

You can also skip the whole pulling the wires out of the back and get an rca jack "Y" that takes the red and white and combines it into a stereo jack that you can plug into the front of the unit. Its the same thing just a different jack. I will plug my xbox into that so I can watch dvd's or play games and it comes over the stereo speakers.

You can do this with TV's as well if they have an audio out (red and white connectors).


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> You can also find extra speaker wires on the old WHITE model radio. I have extended them with a set of indoor/outdoor speakers.
> [snapback]74573[/snapback]​


Jolly,

Where are these extra speaker wires? I have the old white (cheap) radio and would like to run a set of speakers.

-Matt


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Katrina said:


> Hate to burst your bubble......Those outputs will not power a set of speakers. They are designed to feed into an amplifier.
> That unit also has RCA inputs on the back of it too.
> [snapback]74523[/snapback]​


Actually, I never really foresaw using them anyway. I just figured I would start a discussion about them. And now that we have that going, I'm wondering...

Simply for the fun of discussing it, whats the biggest amp/speaker combo I could power with my Kipor 3500ti? And if I was alone in the woods, how far away from my trailer could I stand and still have it be NOISE?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

If there are RCA inputs on the back, that will be very convenient for hooking up the IPOD and having hours of music, I will have to check it out myself...


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

DevilDog, 
Yours should be the same as the one in the picture he posted. If you look at the lower right corner on the front there is a plug there that is just like the one on the ipod. You can find the cable in the ipod accessories section in any electronics store or radio shack. Its just a headphones type jack except on the Jensen player its an input.

I plug my ipod in there and bam I have 18gigs of music to listen to.

Here are some pics









RCA Y adapter used for connecting xbox, tv, or dvd player. Instead of pulling wires from the back.









Aux jack for the ipod
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebO...plm=TC856LL%2FA

I found this same thing at walmart for $3 for the ipod. Its just a Mini jack with male connectors on both ends.


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

I think I'll stay with the boom box!

I have enough projects thanks to you guys!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> You could also take the unit out and sell it on ebay. Then get you an upgraded unit in its place. They have cd players with drop down LCD screens for movies or you can get one with more speaker outputs. My CD player in my truck had 4 front and 4 rear outputs for speakers on the unit itself.
> 
> You can also skip the whole pulling the wires out of the back and get an rca jack "Y" that takes the red and white and combines it into a stereo jack that you can plug into the front of the unit. Its the same thing just a different jack. I will plug my xbox into that so I can watch dvd's or play games and it comes over the stereo speakers.
> 
> ...


Are you guys tailgating or CAMPING? aka 'communing with nature"...birds singing ... peace , quiet, tanquility...time away from the chaos ?
















just had to ask....


----------

